# Desarmar caja de parlante de equipo aiwa



## decioaccietto (Ago 17, 2009)

Hola que tal?.
tengo un equipo de musica aiwa Z-R600 y la salida izquierda no funcionan los parlantes mas chicos, el woofer si, hay alguna forma de desarmar la caja? para ver si adentro hay algun cable salido o algo por el esitlo.
saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 18, 2009)

Hola
Hasta Donde Sé Se Deben Quitar Las Tapas Del Frente Con Un Jalón (No Tienen Tornillos)
Los Parlantes Estan Sujetos Con Tornillos Por El Frente (La Caja No Se Desarma)
En Otros Modelos Ponen Tornillos a Las Tapas Abajo De La Tela Del Frente.

Saludos
a Tus Ordenes.


----------

